# I'm thinking of buying a used Porter Cable Sander Model 343VS... what do you think?



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Currently I only have a 1/4 sheet palm sander that doesn't work too well on the larger jobs. What do you think on the item below, and is there anything I should inspect (it's used)?

Thanks,
Guido


Porter Cable - Sander - Model 343VS - 5" Variable Speed Random Orbit sander w/case - $40


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ROS's are definitely my go-to tools. I started with a pad and then a belt sander but once I got my ROS, the others rarely get used.

I say that.. I used the 4x24 belt sander with 18 grit to "plane" some pieces of hard maple trim mostly into level, but still finished up with the ROS. 

I'm no expert on inspecting used... I know most ROS companies sell replacement pads (replace from the mounting bolt down) which will let you convert between PSA and H&L but I don't know how to tell if one is worn out. Hopefully one more knowledgeable than I on this will jump in!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

" one is worn out " a good test is free run the tool with out any load on it,, it should not run ruff or smell bad at the free run and no sparks from the motor brushes ,the next easy test ,run it under a hvy,load and mean under hvy.load with your weight on it, it should run like the free run test but with a load and it should come out of the test run and run free and smooth when you drop the power to it..if not ,say no thank you and keep looking..

========


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I picked it up on Saturday and it passed all tests. It's in excellent condition and the guy said he used it maybe twice. It does look like new. However, I did notice an "R" stamped/melted on the plastic which I believe means re-manufactured. I'm not too worried because if Porter Cable did the inspection/repair then it should be as good as new.

Now I'm looking for a deal on 5" discs...

Thanks again!
Guido


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

I bought the sander, but it looks like I may have jumped the gun.
I just found out from work that I can get an endless supply of 6" PSA discs, yet my sander is 5" hook & loop.
I'll see if I can install a 6" pad.
Oh well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gweedz

The 6" will works just fine,you can always use a pair of _Scissors  free is free..

========
_


Gweedz said:


> I bought the sander, but it looks like I may have jumped the gun.
> I just found out from work that I can get an endless supply of 6" PSA discs, yet my sander is 5" hook & loop.
> I'll see if I can install a 6" pad.
> Oh well.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gweedz
> 
> The 6" will works just fine,you can always use a pair of _Scissors  free is free..
> 
> ...


My kinda guy!


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

well, a friend of mine bought it, and said it was not too bad...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You should be happy with the sander Guido. There is a simple jig you can build for putting the holes in sand paper that uses adhesive to hold it to the sander. I think with the hook and loop system you might be better off buying the pads or cutting them down to fit if they will line up.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gweedz said:


> I bought the sander, but it looks like I may have jumped the gun.
> I just found out from work that I can get an endless supply of 6" PSA discs, yet my sander is 5" hook & loop.
> I'll see if I can install a 6" pad.
> Oh well.


Musta missed this post earlier Guido - Here's where I get most of my discs:
Heleta (formerly Bullet Industries) » abrasive products » hook & loop discs
They been out of the 150 gtit for awhile but the rest is pretty good for the money. 

You might want to check out their router bits while you're there. Been pretty good to me.


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike said:


> There is a simple jig you can build for putting the holes in sand paper that uses adhesive to hold it to the sander.


How do you suggest I make the holes? If I stack some discs and try to drill the holes do you think it'll fry my drill bit?

The holes are not too critical, but if I can make them efficiently then I'd do it.

Thanks,
Guido


----------



## jimchar1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a good deal.The rndom orbit is great


----------



## jimchar1 (Aug 14, 2010)

*I would look in harbor freight and get a hole punch kit*



Gweedz said:


> How do you suggest I make the holes? If I stack some discs and try to drill the holes do you think it'll fry my drill bit?
> 
> The holes are not too critical, but if I can make them efficiently then I'd do it.
> 
> ...


usee a hole punch set you hit with hammer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guido, first off there is a base for your sander which allows you to use adhesive disks, and I think it would be worth your while to get one. The drawing is from Wood Magazine and it shows how to build a storage device to keep your disks from curling. I would simply make it one position longer than the number of grits you plan to store and instead of installing dowels in this spot I would drill through it. Then you can stack the disks and clamp the lid on. Now they wont migrate and you can punch several at once. With the lid clamped tight a pin punch should give you nice clean holes.

The second drawing shows how to make your own detail sander.

I highly reccomend Wood Magazine and it's website. Sign up and get their newsletters emailed to you. There is always something new and clever, and it's free.


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I ended up buying a PSA pad, was only $11 locally.
I already got a bunch of discs and will look for a punch now.

Lots of good info on that website - I signed up for the newsletter. Thanks!

Guido


----------



## pansy22 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to all..its nice posting..very helpful and valuable..hope to see more posting like this...

water filters


----------

